# Problem with ART 5471 Set Code Button



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ready to make another battery car, however have run into a problem with a 5471 Receiver. The set button will not work. When I put power to the unit, the green light flashes one time very faintly then will not come on when the button is pushed. Before I toss it out, tought I would ask if there might be a fix for the problem. It has been 'WAY' too long to be covered under warantee.

Thanks!
Monte


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I would check and see if they can still repair it (I take it you have quite a few of these?) first before tossing it out (if you get to that point toss it my way







). 

They seem to be very responsive.

Rich


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Rich. I have five (including this one). Two are attached to my Aristo power packs for track power. One is in a gondola and the other a box car. Want this one to put in my streamliner baggage car. I'll send Tate and message and ask he what he thinks. 

Monte


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been told it is a relay switch in the unit! Talk to Noel in California he can tell you exactly what it is, and he says if you send it to Aristo they can fix, I think he said probably send you a new one, also may be no charge. Check it out, and once you get it back get ahold of Noel he is an avid TE track power guy and He can give you a fix for it with some type of fuse so it don't happen again!! Regal I have the same problem and I haven't done anything with it yet, but probably should. 

[email protected]


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 04 May 2010 11:56 AM 
I've been told it is a relay switch in the unit! Talk to Noel in California he can tell you exactly what it is, and he says if you send it to Aristo they can fix, I think he said probably send you a new one, also may be no charge. Check it out, and once you get it back get ahold of Noel he is an avid TE track power guy and He can give you a fix for it with some type of fuse so it don't happen again!! Regal I have the same problem and I haven't done anything with it yet, but probably should. 

[email protected] 

Hum...I sent a message to the above address which bounced. Is there another address for him?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel Wilson ([email protected]) 

Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep thanks Greg I forgot the w in [email protected] Sorry MG Regal 

p.s. he is having computer issues also, not sure if he has them fixed yet or not, keep trying.


----------

